# What's the best creatine?



## ProteinFarts (Apr 4, 2014)

In the past I always took monohydrate. But I find that bloats me pretty bad. Now I just take what ever is in my pre workout drink. But I think I am gong to up the ante and add a dedicated creatine supp. So what's the best brand or type you guys like? Thanks!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 4, 2014)

It's suppose to bloat u up. Lol that's what creatine does, pulls water into your muscles. 

I've always like optimum nutrition brand creatine. Or gnc brand. 1000 servings for like 30 bucks.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 4, 2014)

what does it really do?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 4, 2014)

Yep ON for me.  Whatever brand you get make sure it's creapure


----------



## mistah187 (Apr 4, 2014)

Allmax is what I use. All thier stuff is good. U could try krealkaline. Spelling is off on that. I never seen a difference. But crestine is supposed to bloat ya up. I get puffy face and neck and thats about it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 4, 2014)

Jenner said:


> what does it really do?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



Creatine is great Jen, unless you happen to be one of the non -responders or leading up to a show. 

I personally use ON brand monohydrate and don't get much bloat off it. It's also got the creapure label (thanks to Seeker for that lil tidbit).


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 4, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> It's suppose to bloat u up. Lol that's what creatine does, pulls water into your muscles.
> 
> I've always like optimum nutrition brand creatine. Or gnc brand. 1000 servings for like 30 bucks.



As far as I know 100% of the creatine does not end up in the muscle - some of the excess that doesn't uptake ends up in the bladder and in the sub dermal skin layer and that's what gives you the puff bloat. Differnt creatine versions claim better uptake in order to lesson the amount that finds itself holding water in the skin. Just seeing if you all found a creatine type that bloats less than others? If not I can google I guess but would rather take your word for it.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Apr 4, 2014)

why is the "creapure" so important ? jw cuz i always heard all monohydrate is the same so ill usually buy bulk off like nutraplanet or something


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 4, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> As far as I know 100% of the creatine does not end up in the muscle - some of the excess that doesn't uptake ends up in the bladder and in the sub dermal skin layer and that's what gives you the puff bloat. Differnt creatine versions claim better uptake in order to lesson the amount that finds itself holding water in the skin. Just seeing if you all found a creatine type that bloats less than others? If not I can*Google*I guess but would rather take your word for it.



I wasn't trying to be a cock but the main side effect of creatine is to put water into your muscles making them stronger. I've taken quite a few brands of creatine and all seem the same. Gnc brand did just as well as any creapure I've taken too.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 4, 2014)

Creapure  creatine is used by many supplement companies now adays . Creapure has been studied extensively for its safety, it is made to the highest standards where you are getting pure creatine monohydrate manufactured in Germany,  where as other creatine products are made mostly in china with not much oversight and probably of inferior quality.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 4, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> why is the "creapure" so important ? jw cuz i always heard all monohydrate is the same so ill usually buy bulk off like nutraplanet or something



Creapure is a level of quality. You can get normal creatine mono or get creapure branded which comes from Germany I believe. It's juat better QC in the production process afaik. Seek is the in house expert though. Hopefully he chimes in


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 4, 2014)

And I was beat by a fukking keystroke lol


----------



## Seeker (Apr 4, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> And I was beat by a fukking keystroke lol



Haha doc. I actually use to get bad gas from creatine when I first started taking it not knowing I was probably taking a cheap brand. This was years ago, then a friend introduced me to German creatine and I never had bad gas since. No bloat, and good results.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 4, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> As far as I know 100% of the creatine does not end up in the muscle - some of the excess that doesn't uptake ends up in the bladder and in the sub dermal skin layer and that's what gives you the puff bloat. Differnt creatine versions claim better uptake in order to lesson the amount that finds itself holding water in the skin. Just seeing if you all found a creatine type that bloats less than others? If not I can google I guess but would rather take your word for it.



The optimal way to use creatine is to use enough (3-5g daily) to fully saturate skeletal muscle with creatine phosphate/phosphocreatine. Don't believe the hype surrounding all the other types, monohydrate is the one that's been studied extensively. The rest are marketing ploys. Creatine monohydrate has a bioavailability of ~99% in humans when not taken in large acute doses. 

My question to you is how much and what type of creatine were you using when experiencing the bloat?


----------



## Fsuphisig (Apr 4, 2014)

has anyone tried the vitacost brand ? it says its creapure and it is pretty inexpensive 
http://www.vitacost.com/vitacost-creatine-powder-creapure-5-000-mg-per-serving-2-2-lbs-1-000-g

or universal has one 26 bucks shipped for 1000g
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Creatine-1000-g-/400659496585?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d492abe89


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 4, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> The optimal way to use creatine is to use enough (3-5g daily) to fully saturate skeletal muscle with creatine phosphate/phosphocreatine. Don't believe the hype surrounding all the other types, monohydrate is the one that's been studied extensively. The rest are marketing ploys. Creatine monohydrate has a bioavailability of ~99% in humans when not taken in large acute doses.
> 
> My question to you is how much and what type of creatine were you using when experiencing the bloat?



This is the last one I took. http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/p/natu...-monohydrate-1-lb-powder/np-1059#.Uz6dwl6ATRo. I don't know if it was the one I always took. But I did always buy the cheapest pure monohydrate brand. I do not load it. So only 5 grams a day pretty much. You guys talking german maybe I had a cheap brand.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 4, 2014)

Beast brand looks pretty good. Only 2 grams of carbs. http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/p/beas...lemonade-10-57-oz-powder/ur-1019#.Uz6e-V6ATRo

CREATURE ADVANCED CREATINE MATRIX (CREAPURER BRAND CREATINE MONOHYDRATE, CREA�]TRONAR (BUFFERED CREATINE), CREATINE MAGNAPOWERR (CREATINE MAGNESIUM CHELATE), CREATINE ALPHA-KETOGLUTARATE 2:1, CREATINE ANHYDROUS, CINNULIN PFR (CINNAMOMUM BURMANNII BARK EXTRACT) CONTAINING TYPE�]A POLYMERS, ASTRAGINR (PANAX NOTOGINSENG)


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 4, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> This is the last one I took. http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/p/natu...-monohydrate-1-lb-powder/np-1059#.Uz6dwl6ATRo. I don't know if it was the one I always took. But I did always buy the cheapest pure monohydrate brand. I do not load it. So only 5 grams a day pretty much. You guys talking german maybe I had a cheap brand.



5g daily is plenty to saturate muscle stores. Any more will just go towards extra water and bloat without the performance benefit. The ON brand I use is creapure and has nothing added to it.


----------



## timecode2 (Apr 6, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> has anyone tried the vitacost brand ? it says its creapure and it is pretty inexpensive
> http://www.vitacost.com/vitacost-creatine-powder-creapure-5-000-mg-per-serving-2-2-lbs-1-000-g
> 
> or universal has one 26 bucks shipped for 1000g
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Creatine-1000-g-/400659496585?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d492abe89



I looked on that ebay one you linked, and noticed that the seller has lots of negatives based around expired products, I wouldn't go down that route bro!


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 7, 2014)

Im a girl this is what i take no bloat i go from on or the other Kre-Alkalyn    Or con- cret  is it good


----------



## Yaya (Apr 7, 2014)

What in the name is "creatine"?


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 7, 2014)

The best creatine is the one you can find in beef, pork and fish.


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 7, 2014)

Kre-Alkalyn    Or con- cret  is it good


----------



## monkeymelon (Apr 7, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> The best creatine is the one you can find in beef, pork and fish.



A porker with beef lips that smells like fish? No sir, NEVER again!


----------

